

Parts and Recreation - divisaderoguy
http://craftsmanship.net/parts-recreation/

======
dikaiosune
Interesting read. I would point out that the "distinctively American" nature
of the hobby only stands true if you restrict the idea of model-building to
model cars and planes. Model trains enjoy a certain amount of popularity in
other places, and Europe has a massive sci-fi/fantasy/steampunk model
community which is also mirrored in the US. I'm sure that in other places
there are also many popular kinds of models to build and collect.

